# Bennett's Wallabies



## alpacasoflewis (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for a wallaby breeder in the UK; but so far am not having much success!

I live on the Isle of Lewis and currently keep and breed alpacas and Hebridean sheep - we would love to add some wallabies to our collection.

Any help / advice would be very much apprecieted.

Many thanks,

Anne


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

It might be worth contacting some of the zoos. Bennett's wallabies breed pretty easily, so zoo collections occasionally sell a few to thin the numbers a little. When I worked for a college a few years ago, we sourced a group of young males from Woburn Safari Park.

It's just an idea for you. Good luck in your search!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

theres an albino wallaby for sale in the classifieds at the moment and there is also a wholesaler with normal and albino wallabies for sale at the moment.
stu


----------



## alpacasoflewis (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you both for taking the time to reply.

I missed out on the first one yesterday :-(

I'm looking into the others - I've finally worked out how to search on the threads!!

Thanks again,

Anne


----------

